# Weird Doe



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last night I harvested my first of doe of the season. As she walked around feeding everything looked fine. I was able to successfully harvest the girl then when field dressing I noticed that all four of her feet were curled upward like slippers or something, strange as heck. I should have taken pictures of the feet but we boned her out and gone now. Have you seen the curled toe syndrome in your deer, or should I see if the meat glows.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's fine. Both deer and cattle get it. I also saw an antelope this weekend that had one normal toe nail, and one about 3" too long.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

here is the extreme saw this before i read they will keep growing at an excelerated rate and the animal can not wear on them quick enough somthing like that


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like slippers!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Heard this is common with pen raised deer?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

MAKtackle, I saw someone mention that too, but I don't believe it to be true. Some folks like to try to discredit things they don't understand.  I've seen it in wild animals and we had a cow with the same affliction. And our cattle were not penned. It's simply a genetic abnormality. In some farm deer herds it could be more common, simply because of close genetic breeding, but it doesn't mean the deer was pen raised.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

that buck it just weird i not sure what to say to this one never seen any thing like it


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

No my little ol doe was not a pen raised but wild. Her feet were like the bucks but not nearly as long as that one, wow. 
1 down, 2 to go. Lets get it on. 
With my son and me getting a deer this weeken also we will be jerky heavy for a short while.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

A buddy of mine raised a doe fawn from a very young age. Once the fawn was able to live on it's own he released it. She sticks close to the house, and sort of hangs out with the dog. We noticed last fall her hooves were very long, and even again this spring they were huge. I saw her 2 weeks ago for the first time in a while, and her hooves were normal size. We just figured she didn't walk enough to wear them down, never thought about genetics.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I think that there santas rain deer...... with those lil elf shoes on ... haha ... just kidding....
Dan


----------

